# Can I use OBS studio to record my PC screen + PC audio and then upload and monetize my videos on my Youtube channel?



## gammmmquestion (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi! 
I would like to ask the developers of the OBS Studio the following questions:
I want to record my computer screen and the PC audio while I'm playing different computer games and then upload the videos on my Youtube channel and monetize my videos that I have created by using the OBS Studio. 

1. Am I allowed to monetize my videos on my Youtube channel if I use the OBS Studio to record my pc screen + the PC audio while I'm gaming?

2. Can I keep all the money that I earn from Youtube if I create videos by using the OBS Studio to record my PC Screen + PC audio?

3. If I use the OBS Studio to record my computer screen + computer audio and I then upload and monetize the video on my Youtube channel, do I have to mention somewhere that I have used OBS Studio to create that video?

I only want answer from the developers of the OBS Studio!


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 10, 2019)

You own your recordings. As long as the content you're recording or streaming isn't copyrighted by other owners (such as musical performances), then you are free to monetize your content however you want.


----------

